# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Улыбнуло... Мужчины на сайте Знакомств

## Irina

*Мужчина на сайте Знакомств*

0. М-да... Скучноват стал семейный секс. Попробую завести анкетку на сайте знакомств. Найду постоянную любовницу.

1. Наверное нужно фото поэротичнее сделать. И еще - фото в моей машине. И еще - где-нибудь в спортзале.

2. Так, мышцы напряжем, торс оголен, темные очки! Супер! Отличное фото получилось. В тачке - тоже. Взгляд волевой - женщины таких любят. В спортзал лениво идти. Этих двух фоток достаточно.

3. Блин, что же написать-то о себе? Напишу коротко: “Сексуальный мужчина ищет раскрепощенную красивую любовницу для нечастых приятных встреч без обязательств на ее территории”. Хоть одна, но найдется. Дальше - секс на один-два раза, групповой - надо бы попробовать ЖМЖ. Размер члена? Где-то у меня была линейка. Щаззз, взд...чим - будет у нас... сколько-сколько? Бля! Я всегда считал, что уж точно больше 20 см, а тут и 15-ти нет. Линейка что ли неправильная? Или я не оттуда измеряю? Ладно, ничего не буду писать.

4. Готово! Ждем.

5. “Хочешь отдохнуть, звони - ***-***-***.” Проститутка что ли? Ну-ка спросим, сколько стоит? 3000 рэ в час? С дуба рухнула что ли? Нужно часа два хотя бы, а это 6 тыщ! Бред какой-то. Да за такие деньги двух-трех можно купить сразу!

6. Отчего же нормальные-то не пишут? Мне ж всего одна женщина нужна. Вроде б фотки - классные, все пучком. Наверное, я не слишком эротичное фото сделал. Ну не ставить же обнаженку в анкету. Еще кто-нибудь из друзей заметит - обстебает с ног до головы.

7. Окей. Сам поищу. Парень ищет девушку... Или сразу двух поискать? Вдруг сразу две подруги-лесбиянки найдутся? Возраст - конечно, помоложе. От 18 до 25 - самое то! Кровь горячая, секса точно хотят.

8. Странно. Маловато нашлось. И, сдается мне, что половина - те же проститутки... Вот, вроде б эти две милашки очень даже ничего. Пишу.

9. Так и знал. Проститутки! Хорошо, напишем одиночке. “Привет, как дела? Давай приеду в гости? Я классный любовник. Не пожалеешь! Ищу постоянную любовницу.”

10. Молчит. Ну и хрен с нею. Тут их тысячи. Кто-нибудь, да откликнется. Скопируем “Привет”. Выбираем, высылаем. Выбираем, высылаем... Выбираем, высылаем... Рука отсохнет скоро. Сколько там уже послал? Ого! Две сотни! Супер! Ждем.

11. Ну, наконец-то, хоть одна отозвалась! Что пишет? Бля... “Лучше я приеду к тебе, с любовником. Он у меня любит таких мужиков, как ты”. Да пошла ты в ж..у, с..ка др..ная.

12. Неее... надо что-то с анкетой сделать такое, чтобы сразу кидались. Ведь вижу, заходят, читают и не пишут. Почему?

13. Переделал анкету. Романтично ведь звучит: “Опытный, нежный, но одинокий мужчина ищет свою половинку. Мы с тобой изменим нашу жизнь, унесемся к звездам, поймаем жар-птицу, переживем множество сладких мгновений любви”.

14. Мысль была правильная. Аж две дамы сами написали. Правда, корявые какие-то они. Видать, им непросто найти мужиков. О-кей, пока с этими поболтаем, авось кто-нибудь покрасивее напишет.

15. А ничего дамочки. Довольно толковые. Но секс с ними? Да ни за что.

16. Вот, эта уже поинтереснее будет. Хоть и старовата для меня, но выглядит на фото для своих 50 лет очень даже привлекательно. Понятно, что макияж и все такое... Попробуем встретиться все равно.

17. Встретились. Бурно встретились. Аж синяки по всему телу. Засосы. Как теперь жене показаться голым - непонятно. Хорошо хоть нигде помады не осталось. Дамочка - просто гиперсексуальна. Жаль, что на постоянную любовницу она не тянет. Мне бы все-таки помоложе раза в два.

18. Оборжаться можно! Какой-то педик пристал. Я что, похож на голубого?

19. Странно все это. Молодой мужчина не интересует ни девушек, ни сверстниц? Одни только пожилые тетки пишут. Ну, в общем-то про них все понятно. Мужей истерли, детей вырастили, живут одни - вот и ищут ласку и тепло. Но, молодые-то почему молчат? Тоже ведь поди хочется и ласку и тепло.

20. Который уж день утро начинаю с удаления кучи сообщений от проституток. Достали уже.

21. Прежняя старушка продолжает домогаться. Понравился видать. Ладно, уважу дамочку. Схожу в гости.

22. Бл@! Одна старушка - это еще куда ни шло. Но две! Одновременно!!! Это уже перебор. Мало того что домой едва пришел, так ведь еще и чуть не подставился. Трусы обратной стороной в спешке надел и презики в кармане джинсов остались. Жена заметила, кажется. Но виду не подала. Буду ласков и нежен неделю-другую.

23. Ура! Наконец-то отозвалась вполне симпатичная девушка. Студентка. Правда, тр....ться у нее негде - в общаге живет. В сауну что ли сходить? Дороговато за 3 часа выйдет. На часок попробуем.

24. Час - мало. Запудрила мне мозги, только успели выпить и поболтать - время закончилось, пришлось продлевать. До секса толком не дошло. Только миньет в спешке.

25. Предложить что ли девушке снять комнату - встречаться будет проще. Только откуда она деньги-то возьмет? Ну а вдруг?

26. Вдруг не получилось. Денег у нее нет. А я не дам - еще не хватало содержанку заводить.

27. Погуляли как-то странно. Погода хорошая, пиво в парке. Хорошо ведь? Что ей нужно-то? Миньет в парке делать отказалась. Нашел кусты густые - тоже не захотела.

28. Почему я вчера пришел без цветов? А надо? Тем более, что я цветы не люблю. Гулять-то вместе будем, а цветы - мне таскать?

29. Что ей не понравилось в гвоздичке? Милый цветок, самое главное - легкий. Жаль, сломался быстро.

30. Старушка, уймись уже. Нашел я себе любовницу!

31. Неа, не нашел. Не хочет почему-то больше встречаться. Два часа уламывал - отказалась. Где там старушка???

----------

